# Grandin Road



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing. I used the $50 off code to get the mantel set up with the gothic mirror/candle holders/scarf/candles etc. Thanks!  I am very excited.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm glad the code helped. They have some really neat Halloween stuff.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

SouthernBelle.....why did you have to list those codes....tempting me to buy something now. 

I love their stuff, really wish the had a store to actually go to and look and buy.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

MrsMyers666 said:


> SouthernBelle.....why did you have to list those codes....tempting me to buy something now.
> 
> I love their stuff, really wish the had a store to actually go to and look and buy.


I know what you mean. I never even heard of Grandin Rd. until earlier this year and now they have Halloween stuff! 

I love their stuff ... some creepy ... some classy.


----------

